# informal Meet ?



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

just testing the waters... my house is usually busy weekends with people popping in for a coffee and to drop off/pick up/ see the reptiles, thought it might be nice to make a morning /afternoon of it, coffee, biscuits, perhaps a bit of herp swapping.............


so there we are, anyone interested ?


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

That sounds a great idea,
Wish I lived closer I would come.
Dawn


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> That sounds a great idea,
> Wish I lived closer I would come.
> Dawn


you are all of 2 minutes away from us, pretty much an open house here too 

it's a great idea wohic, people are always surprised when we're so free to invite them over.

Mason


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

count me in:2thumb:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I will take you up on that.
Thanks for the offer.
Dawn



quixotic_axolotl said:


> you are all of 2 minutes away from us, pretty much an open house here too
> 
> it's a great idea wohic, people are always surprised when we're so free to invite them over.
> 
> Mason


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

tea and biscuits! Who would turn that down :lol2: Except me, because i'm miles away.

Good luck with it though


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I think thats a lovely idea, I love having a full house


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> I will take you up on that.
> Thanks for the offer.
> Dawn


Just drop us a PM or something and we'll sort it out, always a pleasure to have people over to talk herps.

I only have one rule and that is people must warn me before they turn up if their occupation is anything to do with law enforcement 

Mason


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

LOl no worries I am definately not the law.
I will do that, will be good.
Is evenings best time?
Sorry Wohic will use pm's
Dawn


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I offer much the same service, any evening or weekend. more beer than tea or coffee though. although non alcoholic refreshments available.plenty of rescues in that need new homes at the mo.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Id love to come see your reps and meet some people, dont know how far you are from me though.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

about 90 min drive to me from you.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

People are always welcome round my gaff too - as long as your not a knob drop me a PM if you fancy coming round.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> as long as your not a knob drop me a PM if you fancy coming round.


:lol2: that made me chuckle

In my experience noone is the same in person as on the forum. Alot of keyboard warriors out there.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yes Tops, you're a lot different in real life  haha 

evenings are better as we both work full time.. 
well, he works, and i'll be at college full time soon.. whooo

mostly after 6/7 is good, as long as we know in advance! same day is ok sometimes! as long as you let us know before hand, make sure we're in etc! 

sami


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> yes Tops, you're a lot different in real life  haha
> 
> sami


Well im a bit shyer for the first 30-40 mins until ive decided i know you or have started drinking.
Besides we didnt exactly get long to chat as i had to rush over to oxford for a couple of old knackered rats that ended up inside snakes anyway.. grr

Always nice to meet new people though. :no1:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

where is yeovil?


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> Well im a bit shyer for the first 30-40 mins until ive decided i know you or have started drinking.
> Besides we didnt exactly get long to chat as i had to rush over to oxford for a couple of old knackered rats that ended up inside snakes anyway.. grr
> 
> Always nice to meet new people though. :no1:


saying that if my mister is going im there


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Tops said:


> Well im a bit shyer for the first 30-40 mins until ive decided i know you or have started drinking.
> Besides we didnt exactly get long to chat as i had to rush over to oxford for a couple of old knackered rats that ended up inside snakes anyway.. grr
> 
> Always nice to meet new people though. :no1:


I think i'm more quiet most of the time in person until i know you


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i don't think i'm ever quiet...

poor clones came over to visit...
and it was the day Charlie had died, and it was only a couple of hours after i had found him...

so i wasn't exactly at my friendliest or at my best!  

and the first sight he had of me was when i came out of the bathroom wrapped in a towel! lol 

he's probably too scared to come back! :lol: 

sami


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> saying that if my mister is going im there


missus you live 30 miles away from me and you want to travel 100 miles to see me.
Womens logic confounds me :lol2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Good idea Wohic, There's also a fair few decent shops around the area and not too far from. So it's a good day out if you don't stay there all day! As long as it's not a Saturday I could make it!

I'm also open to anyone coming round and seeing the collection and for just a good old chat!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

powderpuff_girl said:


> where is yeovil?


south somerset.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

powderpuff_girl said:


> where is yeovil?





wohic said:


> south somerset.


Cider country. :cheers: M4 to Bristol, M5 to Taunton then turn left.
Graham.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> missus you live 30 miles away from me and you want to travel 100 miles to see me.
> Womens logic confounds me :lol2:


good point but its worth it


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> just testing the waters... my house is usually busy weekends with people popping in for a coffee and to drop off/pick up/ see the reptiles, thought it might be nice to make a morning /afternoon of it, coffee, biscuits, perhaps a bit of herp swapping.............
> 
> 
> so there we are, anyone interested ?


 
Me, me , me please Wohic!! I really wanted to come with Nick when he came to collect Polly. I love meeting people and seeing all their reps, most of my mates eyes glaze over when I get excited about my babies!!!

Jo


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wish i could, oh well.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Cool Idea Wohic!!!

Perhaps I will pop round and get some biscuits too.:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

But can I check on the Football results?







RIP Freckles.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

kato said:


> But can I check on the Football results?


thats all that matters on a saturday:no1:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

oh course I would then I cuddle MY Lilly again:lol2:
ps. DLA been awarded:-x


----------

